
Animated SVG Login Avatar - baxtr
https://codepen.io/dsenneff/pen/QajVxO?editors=1010%C2%A0
======
throwaway180118
I love it. Is this coded by hand? Are there any tools that aid in this kind of
stuff?

------
carlosdp
That's pretty adorable

